# A/c Issues



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I just picked up my trailer from my dealer yesterday. The service department was taking care of a few things before my warranty expires at the end of the month. One item that I asked them to look at was my air conditioning. Our complaint was that, even on its lowest temperature/highest fan setting, it didnâ€™t seem to really get the trailer cold inside.

My wifeâ€™s the kind that always needs a jacket when in air conditioning, and she did not need one inside our trailer. Yes, it was cooler than outside, but not as cool as we think it should be.

I read the thread started by Ghosty re Carrier V A/C Fun Facts. I also read the thread started by uoutcampin2 re A/C Blowing Into Ceiling, and the associated picture. Both of these may be related to my problem.

The service manager told me that they found nothing wrong with the AC. He also suggested that I may need to adjust my expectations re just how cool it should be. I told him that my expectations were set by being in other trailers that were significantly colder than ours.

When I went to pick up the trailer, I asked him if he had a thermometer. They had one of those bi-metal thermometers used in industrial applications. It was a HOT day ... high in the mid-90s, and they had my trailer sitting in the lot, with no shade. His thermometer was reading almost 100! It had been plugged in, and had the AC running all day. I will say that it felt cool when we first opened the door, and walked in.

With the remote thermostat set at 63 degrees, we measured the temperature of the air coming out of each of the vents. And it was ... 63 degrees. Very nice! But when we placed it on the counter top above the wardrobe (roughly 4.5 - 5 ft. above the floor, in the upper part of the 5er), it registered 90 degrees!







I think the service manager was starting to see my point.

I've read in the other threads where people say that the air should be blowing hard out of the vents. I can feel it, but I wouldn't say that it's blowing _hard_. So that got me thinking that the duct might be restricted, or that I might have the problem that uoutcampin2 described (I had not seen that until _after_ I got back from the dealer







)

The service manager is going to follow up with Keystone on Monday. I'm going to call him and bring the "open duct" issue to his attention.

Any other suggestions? _Are_ my expectations out of line? Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Roger

P.S - sorry for the long post!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

RLW7302 --

Sounds like you do have probelms.. the air temp coming out of the vents -- thermoter at the vent itself -- should be 48-52 degrees... 64 is out of variance...and one of the first signs of duct leakage..

The bottom line is that the Carrier A/C is desinged to keep your trailer ata 20 degrees deiference between outside and inside temp...

suggest you call Carrier directly --- they, unlike the Keystone Customer Service people, are a pleasure to work with -- and the longer you stay on the phone the more they tell you ... until your head explodes (they are pretty proud about their AC products but kind of upset that Outback used this particlular model in the trailers when they knew it was not the proper one)

Bottom line -- we camp on the Beach in Corpus Christi --

Outside temp 98. No shade - inside temp 82 (best we could get -- and make sure that you start your A/C early to keep the other things cooler -- in other words -- its almost in posible to cool something down that started out at 100!)

Next we camped at Gardner --

Outside temp was 94. Shade - inside temp 76.

Carrier says that (18-20 degree range) is the best that little A/C can put out..

then camped Guadalupe --

Outside temp was 88. Shad -- inside temp was 68 ...

But once again .. trick is to fire the A/C up in the morning and get it cold in there early to help the trailer maintain coldness... starting at 100 and trying to back down is impossible at best...


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ghosty - thanks for the feedback. I guess I should clarify ... his thermometer was reading 100 _before_ we went in the trailer. We checked the air coming out of the vents first, then the ambient temperature in the trailer. I'll give Carrier a try and see what they say. Not giving up on the dealer or Keystone, yet.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Check out my post in the Modifications section of this forum. I know EXACTLY how you feel. I was madder than...or should i say hotter than hell that my new 29fbhs would not freeze me out in the middle of the day. I was fed the line about ...lower your expectations....BS The factory installers need to be LOCKED UP inside one of there campers that THEY installed the AC in for a 100 degree weekend(with no shade) maybe they would pay closer detail to installing these units. VERY SHODDY workmanship!! I did everything i could...it helped, but not enuff. So i opted for a 2nd AC unit. Had the camper out of the 2nd time since installing this unit. MONEY WELL SPENT. I makes a WORLD of difference. I can cool my 29ft. camper in minutes(30 max) vs. hours before. I 'll say it again...WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would look for duct leakage. We just spent a week camping, and while we didn't experience any temps like Ghosty described, it was still in the low ninety's a few days, and our 26RS remained comfortable the entire time. Shade definately helped, but I did l feel some air moving around the light fixtures, so I will be dropping the inside portion to look at the ducting in the air handler.

Tim


----------

